# Ultrasonic cleaner



## Raslin (23/10/14)

Hi guys, where can I buy a ultrasonic cleaner. Not to expensive and at a b&m store in JHB.


----------



## Paulie (23/10/14)

You dont need one you can just use your washing machine lol (dont tell the wife)

put the juice in a plastic container then make sure you tape the cap so it doesnt leak or come off.
put the bottle in the pocket in a clean pair of shorts with some other clean clothes into the washing machine. dont add soap and select quick 30 min clean afterwards you got some nice steeped juice lol

p.s u never heard this from me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/10/14)

let me find the details for you ..


----------



## Raslin (23/10/14)

Thanks @Rowan Francis, I would appreciate it.

@paulph201, lol, you forgot to mention that the moonlight needs to shine on the machine during the cycle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/10/14)

www.goptics.co.za for a Medop CD 4820 Ultrasonic Cleaner for just under two grand excluding shipping.

Grant is the guy , tell him i sent you - grant@goptics.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/10/14)

For the guys in Pretoria and surrounds, you can also look at the following 2 places :

Electronics 123 : 
AE428 2.6L - No Stock currently it seems
AD924 610ml ​
Electronics FG - No stock sheet on the website, but last I checked they stocked 2 similar Velleman models of the above AE428 & AD924.

For other JHB, CT & Durbs people, http://www.christensen.co.za/ also had some listed, but no pricing available on the website.


----------



## WHeunis (23/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> For the guys in Pretoria and surrounds, you can also look at the following 2 places :
> 
> Electronics 123 :
> AE428 2.6L - No Stock currently it seems
> ...



That AD924 610ml looks ideal for juice purposes.
I would guess you can safely fit 2 bottles of juice in there, and even if you can only do 1 at a time... who the hell vapes a bottle per day?! RIGHT?!

The price is pretty reasonable too...


----------



## Dr Phil (23/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> You dont need one you can just use your washing machine lol (dont tell the wife)
> 
> put the juice in a plastic container then make sure you tape the cap so it doesnt leak or come off.
> put the bottle in the pocket in a clean pair of shorts with some other clean clothes into the washing machine. dont add soap and select quick 30 min clean afterwards you got some nice steeped juice lol
> ...


Hahah no u joking right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (23/10/14)

Guys I may have a solution as well  
A mate of mine owns a business that supplies medical equipment - specialises in autoclaves etc

Let me see if they have anything


----------



## rogue zombie (24/10/14)

I'm pretty sure those foot spa's will also work.

My mom used to have one. You added some warm water and it gently vibrated.


----------



## KieranD (24/10/14)

They have 0.6l Ultrasonic cleaners available  These are proper medical theatre quality items

Pricing is R1425.00 each inclusive (R1250 ex VAT)

KD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (24/10/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> For the guys in Pretoria and surrounds, you can also look at the following 2 places :
> 
> Electronics 123 :
> AE428 2.6L - No Stock currently it seems
> ...


The small one they advertise as going op to 99 minutes or something like that only goes up to 8 minutes ... I actually drove to the shop and saw this when I wanted to buy one ... its the AD924. Correction, I see they updated the specs on the website.


----------



## LandyMan (24/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> www.goptics.co.za for a Medop CD 4820 Ultrasonic Cleaner for just under two grand excluding shipping.
> 
> Grant is the guy , tell him i sent you - grant@goptics.co.za


I ordered one last week ... 4-6 weeks waiting period


----------



## KieranD (24/10/14)

Here are the Ultrasonic Cleaners and the specs for each that they have available.
The pricing was based on the small one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (24/10/14)

Isn't there a recommended minimum ultrasonic output for functional steeping? Something like 60W? So smallest might not be best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Isn't there a recommended minimum ultrasonic output for functional steeping? Something like 60W? So smallest might not be best.



very valuable question. like a minimum spec.


----------



## LandyMan (24/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Isn't there a recommended minimum ultrasonic output for functional steeping? Something like 60W? So smallest might not be best.


I read 60w somewhere, but don't quote me on that


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Is this a good cleaner? I wanna order it as it seem to check the right boxes for cleaning mods and steeping juices.
http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/1681..._Mini_style_Ultrasonic_power_70W_020_2SV.html
*
Features*

Isolated-Circuit Design, Keep Water Away for Extra Safety
Wide-Diameter Transducer for Best Cleaning Result
Professional Design
Powerful transducer and clear circuit
Top quality steel made for body, cover and base
Digital LCD display with Time setting, real time count-down, heating function, temperature control, live temperature display.
Professionally tested, quality assurance
Sophisticated design
Digital control Timer

*Applications*

Electronic factory
Jewelry factory
Chemical lab
Dental clinic
Restaurant
Repair shop
Family , etc.

*Specifications*
Ultrasonic Frequency - 40,000 Hz
Tank Material - Stainless Steel SUS304
Tank Capacity - 600 ml
Timer - 180S, 360S , Digital timer
Power Supply - AC 100 ~ 120V, 50 / 60Hz, AC 220 ~ 240V, 50 / 60 Hz
Power - 50 W
Unit Size - 175 x 110 x 155 mm ( L x W x H )
Tank Size - 150 x 85 x 65 mm ( L x W x H )
Package Size - 210 x 156 x 210 mm ( L x W x H )
N.W. - 1.35 kg
G.W. - 1.65 kg


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

Looks good @VandaL


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

johan said:


> Looks good @VandaL


The worrying part is he lists the specs of a smaller machine. But the sale is for a 1.3L 70w


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

VandaL said:


> The worrying part is he lists the specs of a smaller machine. But the sale is for a 1.3L 70w



Contact the seller directly and ask him why the discrepancy - I assume he just copied the specs from the smaller one in the range.


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/12/14)

It looks ok . I started with one like that .


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> It looks ok . I started with one like that .


What do you have now ?  and how much


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

The other day I told my wife that vaping is now a hobby that doesn't need a whole room to do, Like for example my model building or Gaming, or my guitar collection, or my diving. 

Guess I will need to go back and rectify that mistake. 



Is the ultra sonic cleaner a must have for steeping, or a nice to have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vincent (17/12/14)

@VandaL, I have that very same UC (PS-08A - 1.3l, 70W/30W), also ordered from bid or buy... uhm yeah, it works pretty well but that stainless steel lid does make quite a racket during an ultrasonic cycle, the other thing to note is the depth of the tank, the specifications reckon 65mm but you can only really fill it up to around 55mm, so when it comes to ultrasonic steeping larger bottles (30ml bottle is around 82mm in height) they have to go in horizontally which requires the bottle to have an air tight seal, for regular heat steeping I leave the machines lid off and have the bottles up right and sticking out a bit, then it's not such an issue. The unit itself seems to be fairly well built and 5 months in it still seems to be working 

If I could do it all over again I would probably go for the one that @Rob Fisher has.


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Arthster said:


> The other day I told my wife that vaping is now a hobby that doesn't need a whole room to do, Like for example my model building or Gaming, or my guitar collection, or my diving.
> 
> Guess I will need to go back and rectify that mistake.
> 
> ...


I believe one hour in a USC is equivalent to 1 week of steeping so it speeds things up immensly, you can also use it to clean mechs, attys, jewerly etc. Quite a handy little thing. The reason I'm super interested now is cuz I cleaned two Stingray X's this weekened and it was such a pain in the butt.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

U.S Cleaner is not a must have, it just speedup steeping and great for cleaning about anything, even your wife's jewelry. A Jeweler will ask you roughly R80 to clean your wristwatch in an u.s cleaner.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Vincent said:


> If I could do it all over again I would probably go for the one that [USER=290]@Rob Fisher has.[/USER]




I remember seeing he purchased one a few months ago, can't remeber the price etc, I think it was [URL='http://www.eyesite.co.za']www.eyesite.co.za[/URL]


I see the bidorbuy seller has ammended the specs,
[U][B]Specifications[/B][/U]
Ultrasonic Frequency - 40,000 Hz
Tank Material - Stainless Steel SUS304
Tank Capacity - 1.3 L
Timer - 1-30minutes , (Digital timer)
Power Supply - AC 100 ~ 120V, 50 / 60Hz, AC 220 ~ 240V, 50 / 60 Hz
Ultrasonic Power - 70 W
Heating Power - 30 W, Digital heating
Unit Size - 180 x 165 x 205 mm ( L x W x H )
Tank Size - 150 x 135 x 65 mm ( L x W x H )
Package Size - 250 x 230 x 300 mm ( L x W x H )
N.W. - 2.0 kg
G.W. - 2.7 kg


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

Thanks @VandaL , Ok dont need to go back to my wife and explain. I like the long 1 or 2 week steeps. Makes me feel like a wine maker 

Cleaning on the other hand, maybe I am just a sucker for punishment, but I like to sit down with a good vape in the one hand and my cleaning kit in the other. 

I read on some page that A guy uses a wooden box with mesh like shelves to steep. the box has one of those heat pads they use in terrariums on the bottom for heat. Any one else heard of this?


----------



## Vincent (17/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Thanks @VandaL , Ok dont need to go back to my wife and explain. I like the long 1 or 2 week steeps. Makes me feel like a wine maker
> 
> Cleaning on the other hand, maybe I am just a sucker for punishment, but I like to sit down with a good vape in the one hand and my cleaning kit in the other.
> 
> I read on some page that A guy uses a wooden box with mesh like shelves to steep. the box has one of those heat pads they use in terrariums on the bottom for heat. Any one else heard of this?



Folks are using all kinds of things for heat seeping now days, routers, USB coffee warmers and now crockpots are all the rage


----------



## Vincent (17/12/14)

VandaL said:


> I remember seeing he purchased one a few months ago, can't remeber the price etc, I think it was [URL='http://www.eyesite.co.za']www.eyesite.co.za[/URL]
> 
> 
> I see the bidorbuy seller has ammended the specs,
> ...



I believe he got it from here -> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/steeping-and-ultrasonic.5216/#post-115683


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/14)

Vincent said:


> If I could do it all over again I would probably go for the one that @Rob Fisher has.



Yip I have to say I have been very happy with mine! Thanks to @Rowan Francis for the recommendation and help with getting mine!


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I have to say I have been very happy with mine! Thanks to @Rowan Francis for the recommendation and help with getting mine!


What was the price on it, with shipping etc.


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

Arthster said:


> The other day I told my wife that vaping is now a hobby that doesn't need a whole room to do, Like for example my model building or Gaming, or my guitar collection, or my diving.
> 
> Guess I will need to go back and rectify that mistake.
> 
> ...



From my recent experiences I'm going to say it's a nice to have for commercial liquids, and a must have for DIYing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL (17/12/14)

Grant says R1699 + vat = R1936 + R150 or so for shipping. The problem is he's closed atm and will only be available on the 27th. Guess I'll wait since this machine looks far more homey then the one on bid or buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (7/1/15)

USC on the way  R1851-00 with shipping. http://goptics.co.za/?page_id=2406

Wanted to ask the USC veterans what the best mix is to achieve optimal cleaning


----------



## zadiac (7/1/15)

Water and vodka mixture. Or just water. Or just vodka. Your choice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

zadiac said:


> Water and vodka mixture. Or just water. Or just vodka. Your choice.



I'd rather just drink the vodka... lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/1/15)

Hahaha


----------



## VandaL (7/1/15)

So you say some cheap vodka would do the trick? how much do you have to put in, I'm getting the same machine rob has


----------



## VandaL (9/1/15)

Would it be bad to put some metal polish on my Mechs/attys and place them inside the machine for it to clean? Would the polish damage the machine? Or would I just end up with mechs/attys that look like they've just been shined 

Got this,


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/15)

Personally I would use the polish first then wash it off and then put it in the USC. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

@VandaL the ideal solution for US cleaner as used by jewelers, watchmakers and electronic pcb production guys etc: 70% distilled water + 30% Isopropyl Alcohol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VandaL (15/1/15)

From Gunky to Funky in 12mins  Didn't realize how dirty she was till I ran it in the machine  That Insulator may need a few more mins but compared to what it was, that's a massive improvement. Put it in with the build because I'm lazy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

